# World Password Day



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Evidently today is _World Password Day_, and a good reminder to stay vigilant when it comes to how you manage your passwords. I use LastPass and it has, no joke, changed my life. Last time I checked it is managing somewhere north of 250 passwords for me, none of them are the same, and I don't have to write down or remember any of them. :thumbup:

There are several other great options options out there for protecting your passwords, and I would encourage everyone to find something that works for you.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good reminder. Another layer of protection that I have employed is freezing my credit at all 3 major credit reporting agencies as well as two smaller ones.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I'm guilty of some of this. I do use 1Password to keep track of all the various accounts and passwords. I need to get better at changing my passwords more frequently and using the same password for less stuff.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm guilty too. And I probably have a lot less password reliant accounts than most. I usually ratchet up a number at the end of a password when it needs a change, for example:

password1
to
password2
to 
password3


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

1234


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

+1 for 1Password :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

kds said:


> +1 for 1Password :thumbup:


+1. Huge fan of 1PWD. I just checked: 474 entries. Gone are the days that passwords like [email protected] are nearly good enough. Hackers who steal password files from websites can use power GPU's in their computer to bombard the file at millions of guesses per second. You're non-computer generated password is toast. I agree with Ware, password managers make it easy to have your Gmail password look more like this: 
Qc2We[pVd;@6%R(MB]nx2Y]Q8+bhqeu?He^ATQ3j

Back when I lived in North Korea, I wrote an article that discusses the importance of good password management.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

+1 for last pass, just make sure you are using 2FA with it.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

@dfw_pilot lived in North Korea???


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> @dfw_pilot lived in North Korea???


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > @dfw_pilot lived in North Korea???


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> +1. Huge fan of 1PWD. I just checked: 474 entries.


You have me beat. I'm at 317 (and 43 in the trash).


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I have four kids or you'd probably have me beat. Glad you are using it though.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

So I'm considering signing up for the family plan for either 1PWD or LastPass. Any recommendations of one over the other? My in-laws and my parents are terrible with passwords, recycling them all the time, and I'm guilty of doing the same. I figure if I can get them all under a similar account, I'd "administrate" it for them, and also be able to provide for my family of 4 users.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> So I'm considering signing up for the family plan for either 1PWD or LastPass. Any recommendations of one over the other? My in-laws and my parents are terrible with passwords, recycling them all the time, and I'm guilty of doing the same. I figure if I can get them all under a similar account, I'd "administrate" it for them, and also be able to provide for my family of 4 users.


Not sure on 1PWD but Duo Security has a free version of 2FA that works with LastPass and is great. I was able to use it for the whole family.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I figure if I can get them all under a similar account, I'd "administrate" it for them, and also be able to provide for my family of 4 users.


Just know that with 1PSSWD, you can do this even with the just the paid app itself, without the paid 1Password.com account.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Digital Trends had a pretty good writeup of LastPass, so I'm going to give it a try. 3 out of the 4 of us are on iOS devices, while we have 1 steadfast opponent, but security for all is important, especially when the outlier depends on written notes on a crumpled up piece of paper, and can't readily remember his crazy *** passwords when asked to recite them.


----------

